

Seth Godin on How To Stop Being a Freelancer and Start Being an Entrepreneur - davemel37

When you are both a freelancer and an entrepreneur, you end up hiring the cheapest person possible to do the work.<p>Who is the cheapest person to hire? You Are!<p>If you want to build a company that is larger than yourself and become an entrepreneur...<p>Never Hire Yourself To Do Something Someone Else Can Do.<p>Every Single Thing That Someone Else Can Do, YOU MUST HIRE SOMEONE ELSE TO DO IT.<p>At first you may be frustrated knowing you could do a better job, but you will quickly realize you can raise your prices, than you can start hiring better talent. Eventually it snowballs into a big organization.<p>I know I struggle with this and have the mentality that I should do everything that I can do and only outsource the work I can&#x27;t do.<p>Seems like that is why I am stuck as more of a freelancer and less of an entrepreneur.&lt;p&gt;Do you agree with Seth Godin? (he said this today at Authority Intensive, Copybloggers first content marketing conference.
======
trvd1707
I don't think so. Because I might be good at doing the task, but not as good
as hiring and managing someone else doing the task and if the quality of the
job done by a third party is questionable, you won't be able to raise your
price or even selling to the same customer anymore. I don't think it is a
black and white decision. Instead I decide to hire someone to do the tasks I
can't do, either because of lack of skills or lack of time/resources.

~~~
davemel37
This just means you are a freelancer, not an entrepreneur.

Nothing wrong with that, but its hard to conceive a scenario where you can try
to be both.

